# Pa. Rattler



## Resica (Sep 10, 2016)

First one I've seen at the cabin in awhile.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 10, 2016)

Good one, but way too close to the cabin!


----------



## carver (Sep 10, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> Good one, but way too close to the cabin!



My thoughts too Dennis


----------



## rip18 (Sep 10, 2016)

I love those dark timber rattlers - haven't seen one in over 20 years!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2016)

That is a nice one. Wish we had some colored up like that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2016)

Is that one of those "Massagua"(spelling?) sub-species?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that one of those "Massagua"(spelling?) sub-species?





It`s a timber rattler. Same snake that we call a canebrake down here, but they have a littler more variety on colors than ours do. I`ve only seen one really dark one down here, but it didn`t look as nice as the one pictured above.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 13, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that one of those "Massagua"(spelling?) sub-species?



We have some solid black timber rattlers here in the western NC and north GA mountains. Most are olive-yellow with a black tail. We don't have the canebrake subspecies with the pinkish color and orange stripe down the back.


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 20, 2016)

wow never seen one that dark before


----------



## Resica (Sep 20, 2016)

pdsniper said:


> wow never seen one that dark before



We have alot like that up here.


----------



## The black stick of death (Sep 30, 2016)

My buddy brought me a timber rattler he killed and it had lots of pink scales along its side realy pretty


----------

